# Forum Contact Form



## User (11 May 2018)




----------



## Ianboydsnr (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5240349, member: 45"]Anyone? We're invited to use the contact form to contact management, so I did, and have had no response.[/QUOTE]

I did that yesterday, but haven’t had any reply, I wasn’t sure if I was being ignored or that it didn’t work, or they were considering what I wrote.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/staff-contact.213850/#post-4674151

Goes to Shaun/site owner, not the mods.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2018)

I don't know if it is still working or not, but if there are no mods online, then there won't be anyone to see it anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5240420, member: 45"]That depends on when the form was submitted.....[/QUOTE]


That is true


----------



## Katherine (11 May 2018)

The quickest way to contact the mods is to use the report button on any post. We all see those. 
We only see messages to the Moderators account if one of us has specifically logged in to it.
I think only Shaun will see the Contact Us messages.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 May 2018)

Or pick your least favourite member and post abuse - that way the mods will contact you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2018)

Just to confirm that the contact form is working.

When used, the message appears in the Moderator a/c inbox.

The Moderator a/c is separate from our personal a/c's and messages are not always picked up in a timely fashion. 

We need to think about a fool proof way to handle these messages - we get very few via that route so it is not a natural process for us to log into the account to check for them.

Leave it with us and we'll try and resolve the issue.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5240349, member: 45"]Anyone? We're invited to use the contact form to contact management, so I did, and have had no response.[/QUOTE]

Received and replied.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2018)

Ianboydsnr said:


> I did that yesterday, but haven’t had any reply, I wasn’t sure if I was being ignored or that it didn’t work, or they were considering what I wrote.



There is no message from you that I can see in the Mods a/c Inbox.


----------



## Ianboydsnr (12 May 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> There is no message from you that I can see in the Mods a/c Inbox.


Well I did send one, using the contact us in the bottom right corner.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 May 2018)

Ianboydsnr said:


> Well I did send one, using the contact us in the bottom right corner.



Ok - I have rechecked and there is no message from you there.

Perhaps you could resend when you get the opportunity.


----------



## Ianboydsnr (12 May 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ok - I have rechecked and there is no message from you there.
> 
> Perhaps you could resend when you get the opportunity.



New message just sent.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 May 2018)

Ianboydsnr said:


> New message just sent.



Ok - thanks for doing that.

I have just checked the Mods a/c Inbox and it has not appeared.

Our guess is that @User 's comment showing in the Inbox was a pm.

Can you please try sending a pm to the Mods a/c instead. Thanks.


----------



## Ianboydsnr (12 May 2018)

Message sent


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 May 2018)

Shaun has made some revisions to the Mods area of the forum and any Contact Form messages now show up without us having to log into the separate Moderators account.

This should improve response times for you.


----------



## User10119 (13 May 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Shaun has made some revisions to the Mods area of the forum and any Contact Form messages now show up without us having to log into the separate Moderators account.
> 
> This should improve response times for you.


Can I just check - are we talking about PMs to the @Moderators account, to the Contact Us form, or both?


> *Feedback* - Feedback, suggestions and questions about the operation of the site are welcome but please send them directly to the site owner via the site Contact Form. _Please do not post them in the forums or send personal messages (they will be removed and/or ignored)._ To reiterate for clarity; all feedback, suggestions or questions about the site should be sent directly to the site owner via the site Contact Form.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5242910, member: 10119"]Can I just check - are we talking about PMs to the @Moderators account, to the Contact Us form, or both?[/QUOTE]

Just the 'Contact Us' using the option bottom right of the screen. All Moderators will see these in the Moderation area which we all see when logged in as ourselves. PM's sent to the @Moderators account still require us to log out as ourselves, and log in as moderator.


----------



## User10119 (13 May 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Just the 'Contact Us' using the option bottom right of the screen. All Moderators will see these in the Moderation area which we all see when logged in as ourselves. PM's sent to the @Moderators account still require us to log out as ourselves, and log in as moderator.



And is that retrospective - so that communications that people sent to @Shaun in the past using the 'contact' form are all now visible to the moderators, or a 'from this point onwards' change?

Incidentally, you probably want to get a few more of the rules changed and updated.


> *Moderation Discussion.* Moderators are volunteers who work very hard and make personal sacrifices to make CycleChat work well for you and everyone. They may not always be right, they're human just like you - but they will always act in good faith and with the best of intentions. CycleChat would not be possible without their efforts, but if you feel a moderator has made a mistake, do not start a thread or post about it on the public forums, instead use the Contact Us form to send a polite query to the site owner. Posts questioning or commenting on moderation will be removed.


----------



## Spinney (13 May 2018)

'from this point onwards' - as only Shaun's test messages have appeared in the new forum.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jun 2018)

Logging in the Moderators account takes a bit longer, as you have to log out from your own, then log in again with a new password that needs looked up each time.
Me personally I rarely log into the Mod's account, when I do I look at the inbox.
Why, are you waiting for a response to a query @User?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jun 2018)

Ok, I'm gonna have a look now.
If by messages you mean warnings, you're right, no responses allowed, they are a template made for us by @Shaun, we cannot alter them.


----------

